
Iaito – A Qt and C++ GUI for radare2 reverse engineering framework - adsche
https://github.com/hteso/iaito
======
Insanity
> I had never coded Qt nor C++ until I started Iaitō,

Well, a project like that is surely a good way to just jump right in and learn
it! Kudos for that!

------
martell
I just want to say this is awesome, have always been looking for examples of
how to do QT ui that just looks right.

When you are adding windows support drop by the msys2 irc channel on OFTC. We
have support for qt5 using mingw with premade packages available in pacman.

A lot of effort went into qt5 support by alexey.

~~~
_pmf_
Out of interest: how do your packages differ from the official (MinGW-backed)
build at [https://www.qt.io/download-open-
source/#section-2](https://www.qt.io/download-open-source/#section-2) ?

~~~
martell
MSVC is the main target for windows for qt5.

They do provide a mingw version to support the community of devs and are great
for accepting code upstream.

With most projects however mingw targets are often somewhat neglected and
broken even with release versions in some subtle ways.

Our Mingw packages are actually used more broadly by devs on a daily basis and
tested regularly by a package manager with other projects that depend on qt5.

Fixes end up in msys2 before they reach qt5 upstream because of that, some
times we have too many as you can see here.

[https://github.com/Alexpux/MINGW-
packages/tree/master/mingw-...](https://github.com/Alexpux/MINGW-
packages/tree/master/mingw-w64-qt5)

We also have static builds and 64bit support for the mingw-w64 target as
previously mentioned by jsheard

------
Longhanks
Really appreciate the choice of Qt and not Electron.

~~~
crudbug
True, I feel electron stack is like a cancer for native apps.

~~~
adamnemecek
It's a false dichotomy. The people who use electron are generally not people
who know Qt. So the choice isn't app in electron vs app in qt but app in
electron vs no app at all.

~~~
wjoe
It depends. Obviously if you're an experienced front end web developer then
Electron is an easy choice, and the benefits of using your existing knowledge
probably outweighs the speed/resource benefits of a native app, especially for
something simple.

A lot of people think Electron is easy to use for everyone though. I fell into
this trap last year, I've been doing HTML/CSS since I was in school, and I'm
comfortable enough in JS. But once things started getting complex with my
project, I realised I was going to need to use some of the bigger frameworks
that I'm not familiar with. I started trying to build something with React,
Redux, and all the various things that go with it, got overwhelmed, and gave
up.

I've recently gone back to the original idea I had, and started from scratch
in Qt, with no knowledge of it. It was a bit of a learning curve at the start,
but overall the learning experience has been a lot easier than trying to learn
the entire current JavaScript ecosystem.

I would say Electron is a good choice for JS experts or simple programs, but
otherwise I'd recommend at least giving Qt a try.

~~~
ksherlock
if it's a simple program, why would you want to include a few hundred
megabytes of dependencies? Seems like a good opportunity to learn something
better.

------
asitdhal
It's really great. Even if I know Qt and C++, I spent some time in ElectronJS.
ElectronJS <<<<<<<<<<<< Qt + WebKit. This javascript is a weird language and
killed a lot of time by simply providing many choices, some of which are
horrible, but widely used.

------
pikzen
That looks absolutely great. Radare2 is amazing software, and this seems like
a good GUI for a first release and a massive improvement to current reverse
engineering and open source solutions.

If the author is lurking around, is it possible to rename the functions listed
on the side? I am not at home and cannot test it out.

~~~
josteink
For those who might want a somewhat indirect introduction to radare...

Here's something from Linuxconf.au and hacking Thinkpads:

[https://youtu.be/Fzmm87oVQ6c](https://youtu.be/Fzmm87oVQ6c)

~~~
lelandbatey
For those looking for a more direct introduction to radare, you can view a
simple walkthrough for analyzing a binary here:
[https://youtu.be/3NTXFUxcKPc?t=513](https://youtu.be/3NTXFUxcKPc?t=513)

------
bbernoulli
This is great...

I did wonder why Qt 5.3 was used along with QWebView (QWebEngine[View] and
friends are the way forward apparently)

Hope to see it on windows soon.

------
gue5t
What's the relationship of this project to Bokken (GTK+ r2 GUI,
<[https://bitbucket.org/inguma/bokken>](https://bitbucket.org/inguma/bokken>))?
Is Bokken just dead?

~~~
omegote
Well, there's code of Bokken in this project, so I guess they're basing this
project on it.

------
zython
that looks really good, I am really looking forward to using this

i think radare has scared a lot of re beginners because the UI was not very
intuitive, i'd love to see that change

------
boost_
i notice your .ui files have a lot of stylesheets in them, did you edit them
by hand or did you use some tool?

looks great btw!

~~~
ChajusSaib
I believe he used Qt Creator.

